# Darken or stain a bluestone hearth



## yurij (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi - I bought a 2' x 7' x 2" peice of bluestone (or so the stone yard tells me) for a fireplace hearth. Its basically a grayish-blue color. I want to darken the color. As dark as when I pour water on the stone. Maybe even add some brown color to it. I suspect this might be possible because some stones (granite countertops?) need to get sealed to prevent discoloration from spills. My question is how? I.e. what type of solvent should I use. I want to use a dye since the dye particles are much smaller than the particles in a stain and figure they will penetrate. But should I use water or oil or what? Or is there no hope for the dye to absorb into the stone and I need only a surface stain. And whatever solvent I use, what sealer should I use afterward? and will any of this be different because it will be close to the fireplace? Thx for any advice. -yurij


----------



## cd64133 (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't remember what the stuff is called but a store like Tile Shop sells a product that will darken stone/grout.


----------



## aussieblake (Oct 6, 2008)

Look into a stone Sealer, not sure if one can be used for hearth's. It may just darken the stone up. A tile shop or installer could tell you. You might even get a small scrap piece and try the sealer on it. FYI they have wet look sealers that dry shiny and ones that do not dry shiny.

I have seen it work on slate tile.

aussieblake


----------



## cmonSTART (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya, our slate hearth darkened up when we applied the sealer.  It sort of got that wet look so it might just work for you.  Maybe try it behind the stove where you can't see it first.


----------



## Andy99 (Oct 6, 2008)

A good Quality sealer will not darken the stone.  If you want to make it darker you need to use a color enhancer.  Stone care International makes a great product to darken the stone.  they also make a good sealer that will not make the stone look shiny.

http://www.stonecare.com


I have no affiliation with this company other then the fact I have used there products in the past.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 6, 2008)

A stone color enhancer will make the stone darker but not add color . A unsanded grout would change the color of the stone, but i dont know about adding brown . You could get a brown stone cut for around 300 bucks . You could get a blue stone slab with brown streak's . You need to pick your slab before they cut it.


----------

